# Squirrel Hunt Chesaning, Michigan



## thrillseeker (May 25, 2020)

BUDDY SQUIRREL HUNT!

Sunday September 27th 7am entry deadline
At the Great Northern Raccoon Club: 13821 Bishop Rd, Chesaning, Michigan 48616 USA
2 person teams $40.00 entry fee per team
Two teams will win prizes: Biggest single squirrel and smallest single squirrel with a 75% payback going to the winners!

*Seasonal bag limits as well as state and local laws apply
*all hunters must be licensed
*no skinning of game is provided
*50/50 raffle as well as morning and evening concessions will be open


----------

